# The Orange Crush



## alligood729 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok guys, I'm putting the RASPBERRY/PURPLE/PINK X Force on the rack for while!! Next week, I gonna get the new Orange Crush set up and popping. Tried to shoot this afternoon in the yard, but 20mph wind gusts made it kinda hard. I think it will shoot as well as if not better than the X. I know it will shoot better than the operator!! Anybody in the market for a purple bow??? Nah, just kiddin, I ain't gonna sell the bow I won my first tourney with. I think I'll mount it on the wall!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice bow I hope it don't fall down the stairs.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 17, 2008)

you should set the so called "rhaspberry" (even though I think it's pink) bow up for your daughter.  

Good lookin' bow.  Just, please don't get blue limbs.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 17, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> you should set the so called "rhaspberry" (even though I think it's pink) bow up for your daughter.
> 
> Good lookin' bow.  Just, please don't get blue limbs.



It may look pink, but it ain't yo mama's bow, it takes a real man to  tote around a bow that color, and when it is set at full draw weight, to pull it back also!!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 17, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> you should set the so called "rhaspberry" (even though I think it's pink) bow up for your daughter.
> 
> Good lookin' bow.  Just, please don't get blue limbs.



For real: you should set it up for her.  Then you can be the one filming the hunts.

For real: don't get blue limbs.  Resembles the rivals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fl. and Auburn.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 17, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> For real: you should set it up for her.  Then you can be the one filming the hunts.
> 
> For real: don't get blue limbs.  Resembles the rivals
> 
> ...



You might  have a point! And you can be sure it won't have blue anything on it!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 19, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> You might  have a point! And you can be sure it won't have blue anything on it!!



If'n you don't like the SharkX let me know..I'd love to shoot it until mine gets here!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 19, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> If'n you don't like the SharkX let me know..I'd love to shoot it until mine gets here!



Me likes!!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 19, 2008)

I cant wait till my Money Maker gets here....


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 19, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I cant wait till my Money Maker gets here....



Bring it on, the Shark has big teeth!!!:


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 19, 2008)

lol..........


----------

